# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyễn mãi hấp dẫn tại Sunrise Nha Trang Beach Hotel & Spa

## wancheung

*Từ 01/04 đến hết 30/06/2012 Chudu24 mang đến cho quý khách cơ hội nghỉ dưỡng với giá rẻ thật hấp dẫn chỉ với 2.160.000vnd cho 1 đêm nghỉ tại Sunrise Nha Trang Beach Resort & Spa*


_2.100.000vnd cho 1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior dành cho 2 người
2.415.000vnd cho 1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe dành cho 2 người
3.360.000vnd cho 1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Sunrise Club Suite dành cho 2 người_

*Trọn gói bao gồm:
*
- 1 đêm nghỉ tại Sunrise Nha Trang Beach Resort & Spa dành cho 2 người
- Bữa ăn sáng dành cho 2 người
- Bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ


*Lưu ý:*

Chương trình khuyến mãi này chỉ nhận booking từ 13/3 -> 31/3/2012.

Giá trên chỉ áp dụng cho khách lẻ đặt phòng qua Chudu24. Không áp dụng cho các ngày Lễ, Tết.  Để biết thêm chi tiết về chương trình khuyến mãi và đặt phòng vui lòng gọi tổng đài 1900 5454 40 hoặc email info@chudu24.com.


_Khách sạn thuộc chuỗi sản phẩm siêu tiết kiệm, không áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi hay ưu đãi giảm giá khác_
mực một nắng muc mot nang mực lá muc la mực trứng muc trung mực dẻo muc deo mực một nắng giá rẻ muc mot nang gia re mực khô muc kho mực khô 3 nắng muc kho 3 nang muc kho ba nang ốc hương oc huong hàu sống hau song muc ong mực ống muc nang mực nang bach tuoc bạch tuộc dau muc ong đầu mực ống  khách sạn vũng tàu   khach san vung tau   khách sạn phan thiết   khach san phan thiet   khách sạn sài gòn  khách sạn hồ chí minh   khach san sai gon  khach san ho chi minh  khach san ha noi   khách sạn hà nội  khach san da nang   khách sạn đà nẵng  khach san nha trang   khách sạn nha trang  khach san da lat   khách sạn đà lạt  khach san sapa  khách sạn sapa
 the ocean villas đà nẵng  blue moon hotel & spa  khách sạn La pensee  romana resort  tiến đạt mũi né resort  resort tiến đạt khach san phi yen da nang khach san galaxy da nang khach san sion da nang  intercontinental danang sun peninsula resort  khach san little home 1 da nang  vinpearl luxury da nang villa furama resort khach san fansipan da nang khach san caraven da nang hyatt regency da nang resort & spa  vinpearl luxury da nang  khach san luxury danang  khach san blue ocean 2 da nang khach san lion sea da nang son tra resort & spa da nang  khach san sai gon tourance da nang furama da nang resort & spa khach san blue ocean da nang khach san truong son tung khach san sunriver khach san bamboo green riverside crowne plaza da nang resort & spa    khach san orient da nang khach san green plaza da nang lifestyle resort da nang fusion maia resort da nang  khach san varna da nang  khach san bamboo green khach san novotel ha long khach san sai gon ha long khach san ha long bay khach san bmc thang long game dien thoai game dien thoai tro choi dien thoai trò chơi điện thoại

----------

